# What Moccamaster should I get?



## Connorw20 (Jun 22, 2021)

I've had the Sage Precision Brewer for a few weeks and I'm not happy with its low temperature issues and I've read a lot of posts and info on the Moccamaster, although I don't know which one to go for.

Typically I like to brew 500ml worth of coffee sometimes 250ml or sometimes a bit more than 500ml, but I don't brew larger batches than 500ml often and I've noticed some of the machines you can adjust the speed of the brew so I'm assuming I need this one for the quantity I'm brewing?

Also I'm not sure whether to get the thermal or glass carafe but leaning towards the thermal.

Thanks

edit: after looking, it appears the one I was thinking of getting KBT isn't available in the UK


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

I have had the glass version for two years and love it. We do large batches as well as smaller 500ml batches.

Bella Barista have a few different version. Worth looking on there website. 
https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/technivorm.html?p=2


----------

